# Red itchy patches on my breasts - could it be thrush?



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

DS is 10 days old and yesterday I noticed a red patch on one of my breasts that is a little swollen and itchy. Today I noticed one on the other side that is also a little itchy. The patches are right outside my areola, nothing on my nipples at all. Only the patches are itchy. All engorgement is gone. Any idea what this is? What can I do about it? I'm paranoid about getting thrush, a good friend of mine battled it for months and months and ended up quitting BF because it would not go away.

I've started taking acidopholus again just in case and I rinsed my chest in vinegar today. Any other ideas? I want to be proactive about this.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

If it is on your skin and not nipple area I think it is probably dry skin. How about a little baby safe lotion? Obviously you want to avoid getting it in babe's mouth or eyes.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Would olive oil be ok? Or maybe almond oil?


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

I would choose olive oil over almond oil. If your baby has any negative reaction (hey, mom smells weird!) I would try to find something else, non scented.

Also make sure you are minimizing any soap on your breasts in the shower. Drink lots of water too


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## silly_scout (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry to be Debbie Downer, but my case of thrush (which I've had since my daughter was born 11 weeks ago despite aggressive treatment) started with a patch of itchy red skin outside the areola. Taking acidophilus now and the vinegar rinse is a good idea. If you start getting deep, stabbing pains, go to the doctor immediately to get systemically treated.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, I might as well post this if it does turn out to be thrush. Although the meds my doc gave me helped they never "cured" our thrush.

Read up on the threads here.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ghlight=thrush

Here is what I do-

Limit sugar and dairy
Probiotics, I use acidophilus, with meals
Grapefruit Seed Extract, I take 250 4x a day until symptoms are gone, then 2x a day
Make wipes for your nips, use after every feeding. 1 part vinegar, 4 parts water. I make a bunch out by cutting paper towels in 1/4 pieces and keep them in a plastic ziploc for easy use. This will bring great relief your nips.
Wash hands often, with hot water and soap, after every bathroom and diaper change.

Vinegar wipes will be especially helpful with pain. You need to wash everything in the hottest water possible, change breast pads often, only use bath towels once, etc. And if you are using lansinoh, it can harbor yeast.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

We battled thrush for *months* with ds2 when he was a baby. I would try GSE, dilute it with water, a very small amount, like an ounce or so water with 10 drops or so of the GSE, and swab it on your affected areas, and even on the nipple, even if there is no patch there. Do this alot.
When I had thrush, I never saw any "outward" signs, but it was definately thrush.







: You could also try gentian violet, but it is staining, and I would use that as the next step, only if it gets worse. *crossing fingers that it isn't thrush, and that it goes away!*


----------



## Bellejar (Oct 2, 2005)

Have you tried keeping the area covered with lanolin, I had the same experience and basically changed into a clean nursing bra every morning, kept the area clean and put lanolin on religiously and it cleared it right up.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bellejar* 
Have you tried keeping the area covered with lanolin, I had the same experience and basically changed into a clean nursing bra every morning, kept the area clean and put lanolin on religiously and it cleared it right up.

Only problem is, if it is actually thrush, and not just dry skin, lanilin can actually make thrush worse.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

I had really itchy breast after my son was born and it turns out it was not thrush, have you had your breasts looked at?


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Is it where the breasts touch? I got that early in spring, and needed to wear bras that didn't let my boobs touch, or place a few nursing pads in between.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Have you checked your DC's mouth for white spots?


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quirkylayne* 
Have you checked your DC's mouth for white spots?

Yes, he does not have any white spots in his mouth. The itchy spot is not where the breasts touch, it is kind of to the left of the areola and it seems to be getting better. But both breasts are still a bit itchy. I'm hoping it's just from the pp rapid growth.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Our mini-class on dermatology in pharmacy school was:
If it's wet, dry it.
If it's dry, wet it (in this case, you could try Lanolin)
And keep us posted!


----------

